

Show HN: Your Assistant for Twitter and Facebook - stevephillips
http://www.mrsocial.me/?s=hn

======
Kortaggio
Weird idea to think about: what if in the future most of social media consists
of bots responding to what other bots have posted?

~~~
stevephillips
Its an assistant - not a fully automated bot.

It helps you find posts, like a newspaper does, but it is up to you to
actually select and post it.

I have the same fear as you and we make SURE that the app is not about
spamming social media.

------
IdeaSunday
What is the value of posting semi random stuff to your twitter and facebook
accounts?

